# "Is that a pure-bred German Shepherd?" logic??????



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

This post is for anyone else who has ever heard that line. 

I'm a nice guy, and always just reply "yes, she is!" and then walk away steaming and feeling insulted, like "what else could she be?" or "does she look like a mixed breed?" (not that there's anything wrong with a mixed breed; I love me some mutts!).

I just don't understand what these people are thinking, and I've never had the guts to fire back with a "well, what do you think she is?" because I know it would come out wrong, being that I'd be on the defensive, and instead of me just being humble, I would end up offending the person asking. 

Has anyone actually asked that question back to the people who asked you? If so, what was their reply? I'm trying to pick their brain and see what's really going on "up there" in that head of theirs. What would bring them to ask this? I've gotten it more than once, so it's not like the person was just a random idiot trying to offend me. They ask the question very sincerely, like they really aren't certain and want to know. I see dogs that are pure bred and mixed bred, and I've never asked this question. Why do they? What are they thinking?

My wife tries to console me by saying "well, maybe people just aren't used to seeing pure breeds, and being that it's so rare (to them), automatically assume that she is a mixed breed." She is my balance, and tries to turn my negative thinking into positive thinking, like "you might not see it, but they are actually asking in a kind way to compliment us/our dog!" Is it me? Do I just take them the wrong way? I hope not, because I don't want to be that way. Why does this question irk me so much that I come away insulted and offended?

My thinking is that, GSDs have consistently been in the top 10 most popular breeds in America, and therefore are/should be one of the most recognizable breeds out there, so how would these people NOT know that she is a GSD? We never get that line when it comes to Paw Paw, our siberian husky (a less popular, less recognizable breed). So, why Nara? She doesn't look like a mixed breed.

At the other end of the spectrum, and to support my thinking, we have people tell us that she looks exactly like a GSD is supposed to look, and they're so happy that there are still GSDs out there that look like this, versus whatever they think GSDs have come to look like these days. Granted, these people probably know a little more about dogs/breeds/GSDs than the people asking me if Nara is a pure-breed, but still. Little kids recognize her as a GSD, but these adults don't? I'm so confused...

...please help if you've ever rebutted this statement and received a good answer, or at least a worthy enough answer to help clear things up!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

O, and to help anyone who wants to see the most recent pics of Nara, please go here:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1016901&page=1#Post1016901


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Try having a long coat sable GSD!!

So far I'd say only about 10% of the people we meet know he's a Shepherd (or at least think so). The rest all start with "What mix is he?"

I simply tell them he's a pure bred German Shepherd with a long coat in sable color. That usually starts a conversation about how they didn't know Shepherds came in that coat type or color.

I need to get a picture of his mom on my phone so I can show them what a sable color stock coat looks like.

Since it happens the majority of the time I don't bother getting upset about it.

And I'm kinda used to the questioning seeing that I have a Chinese Crested!! She ALWAYS has people asking questions:

What is it?
Do you have to shave it?
Does it get cold?
Can I touch it?


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

hmm - I get that with my two, also.

Maybe the person who asks is kinda jealous that you have a beautiful dog? and wants to "confirm" their "knowledge" of the breed? The people who ask about mine are always very polite and friendly, and usually end the comment by saying what good looking dogs they are.

Misha has a gay tail (curls up when she is excited) so people have asked if she is mixed with a husky or something.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I've got one even better - try having a white GSD! I don't even get asked if that is a GSD mix...I simply get - what kind of dog is that? That's why I have the bumper sticker that says: Yes, we come in White too!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: "Is that a pure-bred German Shepherd?" logic??*



> Originally Posted By: counterO, and to help anyone who wants to see the most recent pics of Nara, please go here:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1016901&page=1#Post1016901


Wow she's pretty, is she pure-bred? 

























































Couldn't resist


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: "Is that a pure-bred German Shepherd?" logic??*

We get that question all the time with our sables and blacks, but it's just because the general public is unaware that GSDs come in a color other than the stereotypical black/tan saddle.

Since your beautiful girl is the the black/tan saddle most people associate with GSDs, I have no idea what they're thinking when they ask that!


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Hahahaha... Amen to what Lauri said. All our GSDs are pure-bred long coats AND red and black. So the frequent question/comment we get is "wow! What a beautiful chow mix". Chow? Hmmm... OK... Sometimes "oh I know you have a belgian shepherd cross" or even "I've never seen a collie/GSD mix before". Yep. We jumped with joy the other day when the puppers went to Petsmart for a bath (it was freezing cold here) and the dog trainer there said "A Long coat!!! My goodness I haven't seen a long coat GSD in ages!!!". That was refreshing...
Don't worry Kevin. Nara is beautiful and she looks like a perfect GSD to me.
Ana


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Not sure how they could mistake that lovely girl... just chalk it up to ignorance or an ungraceful way by someone who doesnt know dogs to ask about a dog they like the looks of and smile at them hoping they know better now.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

counter, I don't know how old you are, but there's a certain age when you stop worrying about what other people think







LOL don't worry you'll get there

I have an all black GSD, and once, a couple at a park insisted that GSDs can't be all black. I just said to them, "Do you know a lot about GSDs?" They hesitated for a moment then nodded their heads obviously embarassed to admit that they really didn't. You can read this board and impress people with your knowledge about GSDs such as, "Did you know that the very first GSD was sable and his name was Horand von Grafrath?" If they say, "What's sable?", then you know they really don't know GSDs


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm asked that question alot regarding my Ava..










Never about my Mya....










Wonder if it has something to do with their coats? Mya has a more plushy coat...maybe that's what people sterotype GSD's to have? Ava's coat is what I guess you'd call short stock....very sleek. 

Don't know...got me...lol. 

Ava's weight is always commented on as well (which btw is perfect)..........I've heard...wow...you can tell she's a rescue dog...poor thing...did someone starve her? (uh...I adopted her 2 1/2 years ago...lolololol)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seriously...what else could she be? I usually reply "We think so" and don't let it bother me









But...always remember who you are dealing with...at the vets Monday with rescue dobie, Willow, and a lady was listening to me talk to the vet reception and heard me say she came in as a "stray". So she pipes right up...Isn't that a purebred?..I said uhhhh, yeah..and she said..well why would someone just let her go?...ok what's the percentage of purebred dogs that end up at the HS?

Then another lady comes in. I made Willow sit because the lady looked uncomfortable. She holds out her hand and Willow rubs against her...she says, She's nice for a doberman!" I said, I've never seen a mean dobie and we've had two males that were 90lb! And she says...get this....

my grandmother had a Miniature Doberman mixed with a Chihuahua and that DOBERMAN was mean!! *ROFL*


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

kevin, please dont get offended. 
At my first OB class, they had some Sable darkish GSD's there. I didnt know much about GSD;s so I thought to myself: those are strange looking GSD's!! LOL
but now that I know more, I recognise all kinds of GSD's. I think most people knew Sashi was a GSD no one ever asked me if he was a GSD, he was a typical blanket back W German showlines look.
A little boy once asked me if he was a police dog LOL
That is what i like about the breed, so many different looks in the GSD.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: OceanYou can read this board and impress people with your knowledge about GSDs such as, "Did you know that the very first GSD was sable and his name was Horand von Grafrath?"


And to you owners of WGSD's - you can say that the very first GSD Horand von Grafrath's grandfather was white! LOL


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

wow, that is a beautiful pic of MYA!!!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmm...that makes no sense...maybe since she's such a sweet caring girl and people think of GSDs as mean tough dogs that they have to confirm it??









With Anna I usually get a "is that a....." with a blank/confused stare and I say, "yes, she's a German Shepherd" and they usually follow up with a smile and "I thought so!"

Most people can't ID George Washington, I'm not suprised they don't know their dog breeds!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I find it perplexing as well. Especially since GSDs are in the top 5 most popular breeds. However, I hardly ever see any. You would think they were very rare in Richmond and Ozzy and I go everywhere together. When we do see another shepherd, I can hardly contain myself.

He is a long haired so I get asked if he's half collie a lot. I can understand that for sure. But not with your gorgeous girl - classic black and tan shep!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

We never heard that but we did get this: man hired to clean carpets pets Wolfie (who is approx 2.5 months at that time) and babytalks the following -- "are you going to grow up to be a nice GSD or one of those vicious ones?" I am generally not too quick on my feet and was too flabbergasted to reply anyway. But I talked with my wallet. That company never got called back to our house to clean carpets ever again! And never will.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I really can't imagine why people ask the questions they do. 
I've been asked, "That's a German Shepherd, right?" but I've never been asked, specifically, whether he's a purebred or not.

The question I get most often is, "Is he a police dog?" I politely answer, "No, just a pet" while wondering if people actually think that all GSDs are police dogs.









I imagine it must get a little old, being asked those questions, though. I was coming out of the vet's one day, just picking up a prescription, and saw a guy who had a beautiful sable in his SUV. I told him "beautiful dog" and said "love those Sables." He laughed and said "Thank you!! _Finally_, someone who didn't ask me what she's mixed with!"


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: lsoilm1936I've got one even better - try having a white GSD! I don't even get asked if that is a GSD mix...I simply get - what kind of dog is that? That's why I have the bumper sticker that says: Yes, we come in White too!


I get "What kind of dog is that?" with the bi-colors, too.

It can get a LITTLE frustrating, but I try and remember that the
person doesn't know you get asked those kinds of questions all
the time... as far as they know, they are the first.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I've had two sables and was always asked what they were mixed with. I'd agree that most folks only think of gsds in the "classic" tan with a black saddle. 

I'm still scratching my head why folks are questioning the OP about his beautiful girl...Even my little niece would know she's a "bootiful germ shedder".


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Sashmom







I'll tell Mya you said so...lol. 
(she's my senior...going to be 10 in June)


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

People associate German Shepherds solely as the black and tans. Most people who are unfamiliar with the German Shepherd don't know there are sable, white, and black German Shepherds, and they usually don't know about the different "lines" of GSDs either.

I've been asked if a solid black Belgian-bred female German Shepherd was a "purebred" because she was large and black in color. I told them she was, and I took the time to briefly tell them of the different coat colors, coat types, and "lines" and how they differ.

I've always received an, "I didn't know that - cool" or "Oh really?" and have never received a rude response, etc.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

You will laugh but I always tell now that my Anton (solid black) is a lab mix, saying this doesn't hurt my ego . You can't believe how much and how fast people relax around him after I say that. If someone says 'no way, it's a pure GSD' than I know that I found a kindred soul and we can actually talk about the breed.









Here's my lab mix


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes I have gotten that w/ Suesse. We were at the pet store one day, and I believe she was around 8 months old. She is what I would consider around standard as far as weight and height goes, but was smaller when she was a baby. 

I heard a guy behind me talking to his girlfriend about Suesse, and how she had to be a mix of some kind because she was so small, I turned around and was polite and told him "Yes she is a pure German Shepherd, she is only 8 months old and German Shepherds aren't supposed to be huge giants" and turned around. lol


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: wants to "confirm" their "knowledge" of the breed?


I think when it's a black and tan dog, that's probably what they're doing and the OP's wife is right. It's not meant to be offensive - it's asking for confirmation and an opener usually to admiring the dog. Most people don't know much about dogs but many have positive associations with German Shepherds from childhood or television. 

In the case of the less common colors, there it's just lack of knowledge and our chance to educate. The only people that really annoy me are the ones that want to argue with me about it - _that_ is frustrating. 

Since moving to Kentucky I have had a LOT of people ask me if Grace is a "German Police Dog". I think there's a widespread idea that that's the name of the breed. One person asked me if she was a German Shepherd or a German Police Dog. I was like







But we got it sorted out in the end.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Honestly, before I started really researching GSD's I had no idea they came in Sable colors - though yours isn't sable, I wouldn't take it as an offense towards you if it is a pure bred. I get asked all the time (and Koch looks like your "normal" GSD) - I am happy to educate.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Abby is a very traditional looking German Shepherd, being a German show line. She has the plush coat, the reddish color, and the black saddle and mask. Now, her saddle is a bit faded, so it's not as obviously a saddle as on many dogs, but she looks like a very standard German Shepherd.

I STILL have people ask me what kind of dog she is. People have asked me, "what's the mixed with?" or "Is she part Collie?" or flat-out told me that "German Shepherds don't come in this color" and that "she's much too small to be a German Shepherd." (Shes 23.8 inches at the withers, 65lbs!) 

Now that I have Ronja, we've gotten a lot of people who recognized Abby as a German Shepherd right away (I guess in contrast with a Malinois, she's more Shepherd looking than if she's on her own?) and usually ask me what kind of dog Ronja is. Most people have never heard of a Malinois, and think that she is a GSD mix of some sort. One of the vets at the clinic we go to (not the one we see!), told me she can't be a Malinois because she doesn't have a curly tail. Don't know any Mals with curly tails ...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Just be glad people ask you if your dog is a German Shepherd instead of asking if they are some other breed, or even STATING that they are some other breed!

My Golden Retriever was a "field type" which are not as blocky/wide or long-coated as the "show" type Goldens. She was also a dark red color which is common for the field dogs. Most people would say "Hey look! An Irish Setter!" or "Is that a Setter?" It got to the point where I was surprised when people actually recognized that she was a Golden. I have even had people tell me that she was maybe a Setter and Golden mix but definitely not a purebred Golden, even though field Golden breeders have told me she is definitely all Golden Retriever, and she looks nearly identical to several field champion Goldens I've seen.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Try living on an island in the middle of know where with a solid black GSD that is on the smaller side of the standard.

The only people on the island that have or might know a little about GSDs are the non locals who are either snow birds, or buy one off island specificly for a guard dog to guard their big house on the hill.

I got asked ALL the time what she was by the locals. Not in a positive way either. Most locals were afraid of any dog that came their way. I even had their ONE k9 officer argue with me over coat colors once. He was a real jackarse.

Since back in the states though, people are actually more nice about it and honestly just dont know the difference.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

After reading everyone's replies, and I thank you all for taking the time to share your experiences, I've been able to put more thought into this and have come up with my own logic on the matter:

Many people mentioned that they feel this comment was a way to start a conversation. In each of the scenarios, there was little room to stop and converse, and even when I answered them, they said nothing more. So if they were trying to start a conversation or compliment Nara, there should've been a follow-up comment or something, anything other than silence.

Also, by adding the "pure-bred" into their question, that is what shocks me the most. Shocked is a better word instead of insulted or offended when it comes to how I felt. If they asked "is that a German Shepherd?" or "that's a German Shepherd, right?" it wouldn't have bothered me. But when they ask if she's a pure-bred GSD, my thinking is that, if she's not a pure-bred, than what is she, because that means she's not a GSD. How can a mixed breed be a GSD (and vice bersa)? It can be part GSD or resemble one, but it's not a GSD. Anything less than a pure-bred GSD is not a GSD, just part GSD and part something else (gets kind of annoying, just like the press/media and historians claiming that President Obama is our first black president; he's half white(!!!), but you never hear him labeled as the 44th white president. If they said he's our first half-black prez, it would make more sense). By wording their question in this way, it comes across as "I know what a pure-bred GSD looks like, and your dog does not look like a pure-bred GSD (she does not fit the model), so what is she (mixed with)?" Nara has all of the classic and most well-known GSD markings and colors, she's perfectly within standard (not too small like some people said was a factor in their getting asked this question) and is actually at the bigger end of the standard (mid-70 lb range with 8 months of filling out to go), so if she doesn't look like a pure-bred GSD, I'd like to see what they think does!

So I've narrowed it down to just a poor choice of words. It's like asking an overweight woman if she's pregnant. You might be thinking purely innocent and are so happy to go out of your way to compliment her on her new little one, when in reality she takes it completely the wrong way and only hears that she needs to go on a diet and exercise more, and doesn't realize you made a simple mistake and were trying to be polite.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

I think my all time favorite comment was" isn't that a wolf"? I had a black sable at the time all of 72 lbs. I just laughed and walked away. its just not worth trying to educate some.








Most of the time I see it as an opportunity to educate the public about the GSD and do no let it bother me.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I know how you feel... the vet's office had Jerzey down as a GSD mix for a while, until we asked them to please post her as a pure bred German "Shephard" (they're spelling... don't ask me.) Jerzey is a bi-color without the typical black/tan saddle look so people always ask what kind of dog she is too.... the best is when some guy yelled across the train tracks to me (I was picking John up) if she was a wolf. Ugh.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Just saw Lorelei Sim's comment above, haha. Too funny!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Questions like that never bother me. My first GSD was a long hair white, and I was asked what she was all the time (most folks thought she was a Sammy). I guess by the time I got my 2nd GSD I was immune to questions regarding breed or if the dog's a mix. I have a feeling a lot of people ask just as an ice breaker.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

People are asking if your dog is a PB GSD -- They are probably just trying to confirm what they think is true. Or what they suspect rather than proclaiming what breed your dog is. Patterns and colors as well as coats in our breed varies more than Rin Tin Tin would have us believe. As to "what is he mixed with?" if you're a friend I'll say "German Shepherd" if you're a stranger I'll give more of an explanation about the coat.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono is pure black and has a gay tail, so people think he's a mix all the time. I sometimes get "oh is that a german shepherd lab mix?", but for the most part people just say "Wow he's big." I've had a few people ask "wow, is that a black german shepherd?" and it was a proud moment, hehe.

I don't ask 'is that a purebred ___' but I do ask 'is that a ___' just because I don't want to assume it's a certain breed in case for some crazy reason I'm wrong, and I end up looking ignorant and presumptuous like the people who say 'oh a german shepherd lab mix!' to me.

Maybe people just aren't used to seeing purebred dogs anymore?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: counterAlso, by adding the "pure-bred" into their question, that is what shocks me the most. Shocked is a better word instead of insulted or offended when it comes to how I felt. If they asked "is that a German Shepherd?" or "that's a German Shepherd, right?" it wouldn't have bothered me. But when they ask if she's a pure-bred GSD, my thinking is that, if she's not a pure-bred, than what is she, because that means she's not a GSD. How can a mixed breed be a GSD (and vice bersa)?


Most people refer to a mixed dog by the obvious breed in the mix.

So, asking if a dog is apure-bred GSD IS logical. It's just as logical as asking if it's a GSD mix.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineJust be glad people ask you if your dog is a German Shepherd instead of asking if they are some other breed, or even STATING that they are some other breed!
> 
> My Golden Retriever was a "field type" which are not as blocky/wide or long-coated as the "show" type Goldens. She was also a dark red color which is common for the field dogs. Most people would say "Hey look! An Irish Setter!" or "Is that a Setter?" It got to the point where I was surprised when people actually recognized that she was a Golden. I have even had people tell me that she was maybe a Setter and Golden mix but definitely not a purebred Golden, even though field Golden breeders have told me she is definitely all Golden Retriever, and she looks nearly identical to several field champion Goldens I've seen.


That used to drive me nuts! I would get that just about everytime someone saw my Cooper, who was also a field Golden and as red as could be. It got to a point where I wanted to carry his papers with me so I could show these people that he was NOT an Irish Setter!









And now, I've had the same problem with Riley because he's so light. People think he's not red enough to be a Golden.
LOL - ya can't win!


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

I understand what you mean, I’ve been surrounded by real experts in every park and parking lot, the fact that my girl don’t have shorter rear legs as all GSD on Movies, K9 Shows, Expos and TV commercials makes clear she is a Mix, other expert went with a deeper analysis, one guy with 2 GSD long hair and very noticeable lower rear told me not only that my girl is a Mix but also confirm what I suspect, is a Greyhound Mix!!! based on the fact that no dog can beat her in running.
But I feel happy because the nice people in these forums let me believe that I have a GSD.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: pupresq that's probably what they're doing and the OP's wife is right. It's not meant to be offensive - it's asking for confirmation and an opener usually to admiring the dog.


I agree. 

Luther was a bi color - I used to get annoyed but it was just people didn't know better. If I asked well what do you think he is, everyone would say german shepherd and rottwieller (he had dots)

Prince was black sable, I used to get asked if he was a wolf. 

Morgan and the other dogs were traiditonal black and tans. Is that a german shepherd is usually asked with admiration and as a conversation opener. Why yes she is, thank you I think she's lovely too. Can you believe I got her at Warwick animal shelter when she was 6 months old.

Otto is different looking - he's a blanket back, has a reverse mask and since he's 10 months old, he has a goofy looking skinny body and big thick legs. 

So I get jiggy with it and say He's an East German Chow Hound/Leg Humper mix.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GunnersMom


That used to drive me nuts! I would get that just about everytime someone saw my Cooper, who was also a field Golden and as red as could be. It got to a point where I wanted to carry his papers with me so I could show these people that he was NOT an Irish Setter!








[/quote]

I actually bought a patch with a red Golden on it that said GOLDEN RETRIEVER underneath and put that on her backpack, figuring people would then realize she was a Golden. Nope, I still had people asking if she was a setter, with the pack. 
We once marched in the Chicago St. Patrick's Day parade, and I had her wearing a shamrock coat with a sign that said "I'm not Irish but kiss me anyway" and people still said "Hey look! An Irish Setter!" (even though there was an Irish Setter club also marching in the parade way ahead of us, and they looked nothing like my dog...)


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

the best is when we take the ferrets out on leash we get people asking what kind of puppy is that!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

I was bothered by it, but now, I like to mess with people. Last time I asked, "Is she a pure-bred German Shepherd?" I said, "No, she is a Chihuahua" and kept walking. The person's face was priceless. I could barely keep from laughing in front of them. 

But that just how I roll...


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

When I had Link, I was constantly asked either "What's he mixed with?" or "What kind of dog is that?" He was also a long coat black sable. I got to the point where I'd say "Wolf" and people would leave us alone









Then I got Drake, your classic looking GSD. I had somebody ask what he was???? I was too dumbfounded to come up with anything other than "He's a German Shepherd Dog."







I walked away.

Then I get a solid black and take him to the vet for his puppy appointment. A guy with a cat asked what kind of dog he was. This I excused because he was a baby and someone who is not great with any breed would have a hard time with a bleack pup. So, I reply, "He's a German Shepherd.". He says, "Oh, he looks like a Lab to me!", with a smug look that suggests I've been ripped off and don't know it







. "Well" I reply, "Anyone who knows nothing about dogs thinks that any black puppy is a Lab!!"


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I get that all the time too! Cash is a floppy-eared sable and NOBODY ever believes he's PB. Unfortunately when they ask if he's "AKC Certified" I have to say no, I got him from the shelter. Then they figure I'm just a poor delusional fool for thinking I got a purebred GSD when I really have a mutt.


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

Try having a black GSD with a floppy ear - I've literally had people sit and argue with me that she's mixed with lab. Depending on who it is, I'll take the time to get a picture of a black GSD from a magazine or online, stand up her floppy ear, and ask them to tell me where they see a lab now.









On the other hand, I've had others ask straight out if she's GSD - due to her color and ear, I don't mind giving a nice answer since I could see it being confusing. 

Here's Nina, my "lab" mix LOL! 










Sporting her new backpack


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

No one has really asked that about Sieg, he's a typical black and tan. 
But I get 'is that a German Shepherd mix?' all the time about Reich because she's a bicolor.


----------



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol I always get "is she a purebred?" or "is she a german shepherd?" I usually say oh no she is a purebred chihuahua lol. Then they get it and move on to another equally dumb question.


----------



## Brackneyc (Dec 7, 2008)

Our Maddie went to the door to greet the Pizza guy a few weeks ago, and he asked what she was mixed with (I thought, she is mixed with love, of course). I said she was a German Shepherd. He then said (and I am still laughing about it), "I sure hope she grows into those ears." I didn't think my girl had big ears, but maybe she does. They stand so tall and proud I just never thought of them as big, but just perfect. He wasn't being mean, and I took it as a compliment, because her ears are perfect...to us.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have been asked if Max, my longcoat, was one of those Tervuren type shepherds. 

The vet office has Kayos listed as a brindle shepherd (what's that?) She is black/tan blanket.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I had a guy who showed poodles in AKC admire my beautiful Malinois.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

^ LOL!

I met a guy walking his light sable German shepherd the other day, and he looked like he was going to hug me, and then told me "No one ever thinks she's a German shepherd. They're always telling me I got ripped off and bought a wolf dog or cattle dog (cattle dog?!) mutt."

When it comes to a lot of breeds, though (Shih Tzu, Bichon Frise, Belgian Sheepdog, etc...), I often ask "is he/she a...?" just because I'm not familiar with the breed and could easily assume wrong.


----------

